# My First post: Job and salary related question



## Rockstar_DP (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello All,

This is my first post on this thread. I came across this thread 2 days ago and was prowling in the Dubai forum gathering information about jobs and salary. Even-tough there is a separate thread for salary and job I was not sure if I can add my post to that thread.

Moving onto my story:
From India, living in Europe now (study and work :juggle and am planning to move to Dubai for job since I love that place (used to live there during my school days).

I am not sure how much salary to ask since it is a totally different market and I heard that country of origin also has some advantages and disadvantages.

My history: 

3 years as consultant in an MNC in India (IT sector).
1 Year as Business developer and CEO in my startup company (Internet based) which got acquired by another company.
2.5 months as business development consultant and then 8 months as business development manager in a retail company in Europe.

----My most recent salary was € 98,000 (AED 395,507) per annum.
(Also I did my full time MBA in Europe, waiting to get my graduation certificate in September of 2016)

I am planning to come to Dubai and continue in the same line as either business development manager:fingerscrossed:. But I am not sure about the salary, can I expect the same or higher and how hard is it going to be for my profile. Knowing this would help me :boxing: better when it comes to discuss numbers.


It would be really great if someone can shed some light on this.

Apologies for the long post. And thanks in advance for your reply.

lane:Rockstar_DP


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

so what role are you looking for? I am not sure if a BD in retail job gets you 33K AED p.m.

In any case, why move this early in your career? You are likely to get better experience (and pay) if you were to move here as a more senior professional, unless a like for like job exists here (a much smaller market).

Also, quite curious - have you graduated or still studying? Why will you get the certificate in 2016?


----------



## Rockstar_DP (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello rsinner,

Thank you so much for your reply.

- The role that I am looking for is Business Development manager either in Retail or Tech (since I have 1 year experience in the retail industry and 3 years exp in tech).

- I am moving out of Europe because the main reason I moved to Europe was for my MBA and the job came by as an unexpected event because of my connections from my previous startup company. Now that I am done with my MBA I thought that it was time to move out. Besides the ability to save money is far greater apart from the no tax thing and also from a managerial point of view I see lots of speed bumps in terms of the labor regulations and the work timings to get the things done on time. Basically its about less advantage. 

- I had made a typo , it is September 2015 and not 2016 

Also is it possible to suggest me an approx of how much i can expect with my profile. I am trying to calculate the after tax part of my salary and trying to see if it makes sense:confused2:.

lane: Rockstar_DP


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Likely salary will be in the 10,000 to 15,000 AED per month for retail in Dubai - normally less than UK and other European countries.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Rockstar_DP (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello Steve,

Thanks for your reply. 

From what you say it seems that it will not make sense if I try to match my salary from Europe.. 
hmm, I will try to see if I can find opportunities with at-least 21,000 AED since I wont be paying tax.

:fingerscrossed: 


Moving countries and finding new job is going to be hard I guess 


Thanks again steve....

lane: Rockstar_DP


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The other consideration is your (in)ability to drive. I'd say BDMs need a UAE license. Learning to drive here is not fun.


----------



## Rockstar_DP (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello BedouGirl,

Oh I didn't know that part.. Thanks for the heads up at least now I wont be like a sitting duck when this part comes up during an interview..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Rockstar_DP said:


> Hello BedouGirl, Oh I didn't know that part.. Thanks for the heads up at least now I wont be like a sitting duck when this part comes up during an interview..


You're obviously a very determined young man. Good luck to you but, sadly, I think you're going to be sorely disappointed.


----------



## Rockstar_DP (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you :yo: .

I understand why you say that I might be sorely disappointed but I think that I got to give it my all and see where it takes me else this would be at the back of my mind bugging me all the time 

also thank you so much for your reply, they are actually helping me in what to expect (the good and the bad)..


lane: Rockstar_DP


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

From my personal perspective, if I had the choice between similar pay and jobs in Europe (also depends which country) versus UAE, I will stay back in Europe. 

More opportunities (UAE is a small market), 
more money eventually (in my industry - finance - the average after tax salary esp. at the junior levels is higher, but for senior roles you hit a ceiling pretty quickly), 
cheaper to live in (Europe is cheaper in many ways, but living in UAE is more convenient and CHEAP if you want cheap living, and EXPENSIVE if you want to go out), 
more culture and things to do, 
more travelling opportunities.

DOnt forget that it is (relatively) easier to move to UAE from Europe, but not the other way round.


----------



## Rockstar_DP (Aug 10, 2015)

rsinner, thank you for the detailed reply. 
I am now contemplating on whether I am making the right decision after reading your reply.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

rsinner said:


> From my personal perspective, if I had the choice between similar pay and jobs in Europe (also depends which country) versus UAE, I will stay back in Europe.
> 
> More opportunities (UAE is a small market),
> more money eventually (in my industry - finance - the average after tax salary esp. at the junior levels is higher, but for senior roles you hit a ceiling pretty quickly),
> ...


I would love to add the European weather also to the list. Summers are like you are in front of a Boiler or furnace !!!

Adding to the above, chances of getting a European passport after 5-10 yrs( Just shot in the dark).


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> The other consideration is your (in)ability to drive. I'd say BDMs need a UAE license. Learning to drive here is not fun.


Hi BedouGirl,

You hit right on spot and that too very hard. All salesman and BDM must have a UAE DL. Just got one and its really a pain. Was lucky to get in the 2nd attempt. Phew !!!

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------

